# Tackstrip on Concrete



## VeloFlooring7 (Apr 13, 2010)

My company is wasting valuable time and resources spending hours struggling with installing tackstrip on concrete subfloors. Has anyone found a technique or tool that has seemed to help at all? Thanks!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

peterjames said:


> This design results in an easy installation that can be completed by just about anyone with a hammer.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

VeloFlooring7 said:


> My company is wasting valuable time and resources spending hours struggling with installing tackstrip on concrete subfloors. Has anyone found a technique or tool that has seemed to help at all? Thanks!


This site is for pros. If you don't know the different ways to install tack strip on concrete, you are not a pro.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

VeloFlooring7 said:


> My company is wasting valuable time and resources spending hours struggling with installing tackstrip on concrete subfloors. Has anyone found a technique or tool that has seemed to help at all? Thanks!


Installing tackstrip is not difficult, you may just need a bigger hammer.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Fixed it for you



bwalley said:


> Installing tackstrip is not difficult, you may just need a bigger hammer.
> 
> Another reason why tack strip application licenses should be mandatory. I personally am certified in both tack strip application and direct glue-down carpet administration in four counties.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Fixed it for you


I am a State Certified Contractor, so my licenses are valid in 67 counties, not just 4.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

OK, I just went out and got a 16lb sledge, now what do I do? :blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

paulie said:


> OK, I just went out and got a 16lb sledge, now what do I do? :blink:


Hammer time? :thumbup:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

For the best grip, the side with all the little sharp spikes goes into the concrete, right?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

VeloFlooring7 said:


> My company is wasting valuable time and resources spending hours struggling with installing tackstrip on concrete subfloors. Has anyone found a technique or tool that has seemed to help at all? Thanks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## nuwest (Jan 2, 2009)

*Bex t-nails*

Anyone else use a concrete T-nailer. Bex, Basso or Spotnails


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

I use my 32oz. Estwing, that I've had for 25-30 years.

Seems to work well.

Sometimes you have to hold your mouth just right to make it work.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

The most effective way I've found to install concrete tack strip, is by using PL Premium as a back up. If the nails are busting up the concrete or just not getting thru properly, I use some PL and it grabs it real well. When there are small pieces of TS to be installed, again I use PL. It takes a little bit of time to grab, but once it does, good luck getting it off. I also install all of my door metals with it. It's usually the 1st thing I do, when I start the job...faster, easier and does a nicer job (no dings)...:thumbup:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Anything new on this front?

I'm extending a fireplace hearth, on concrete slab, to accommodate a pellet stove.

I did not include carpet cutting or re-laying with this job.
It's not in my job description and I don't have the tools to do the job, however I told the customer I would help him out.

I have called several carpet guys and no one will return a call, (contractors :sad and even a carpet store, the woman said she would call me back with info. :no:.

Anyway, I wanted to put down the tack strip before I laid the border with overhang as to not take the chance on chipping the bricks.

The concrete just spalls, even with a big hammer.
I figured I'd bring in the Hilti on Monday, but was a little hesitant thinking that would just obliterate the tack strip. 
So meanwhile I'd thought I'd check in here.

I was wondering, has any one has used the peel and stick tack strips and how do they hold up?

After reading this thread I may go with nuwest and Taurus, T-nailer and/or PL.

Any other tricks or tips welcomed.

Thanks,
D.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Diamond D. said:


> Anything new on this front?
> 
> 
> Any other tricks or tips welcomed.
> ...


err :whistling Tapcons


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

PL for sure.


----------



## FloorsByAlex (Jun 21, 2017)

Contact cement. Easy peezy.


Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------

